# OT: Sessions Signs Offer Sheet With Wolves



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Charles F. Gardner of the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel blogged that Minnesota has signed Ramon Sessions to a four-year, $16M offer sheet. ESPN.com's Chris Sheridan also confirmed, "that the paperwork on the deal was being processed Friday morning."
> 
> "It came up kind of fast," Sessions' agent, Chubby Wells told the Journal Sentinel. "We were working on a couple of other things, but we weren't going to wait around."
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

The Wolves bit the Knicks twice, first with the balking of trading Rubio to us and now stealing Sessions. lol


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Damn, ****, *****, ****, crap, ****, damnit, *******s, ****..........Damn, ****, *****, ****, crap, ****, damnit, *******s, ****.......



Yeah, I said all I needed to say.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

$16M for 4 years would not have put a dent in the Knicks 2010 Plan....it would have secured the Knicks PG position with the thought of Duhon, Nate, and Session being apart of the 2010-11 season to control the point. 

The Miluakie Bucks would be a fool if they dont match that offer and let Sessions start this season to raise his trade value.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> $16M for 4 years would not have put a dent in the Knicks 2010 Plan....it would have secured the Knicks PG position with the thought of Duhon, Nate, and Session being apart of the 2010-11 season to control the point.
> 
> The *Miluakie* Bucks would be a fool if they dont match that offer and let Sessions start this season to raise his trade value.


:funny:


----------

